# Non Paying Remodeler Contractor



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got ripped off myself way to many times in Detroit area,with builders that supposedly I was doing business with ,used to chase their behind to get my money out of their pocket.I stopped working with them .


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> So what would you guys do. Catch him when he comes off a job site or coming out of his Office or *stop by his house*.
> I have had this problem before and my brother and I like to follow guys like this home and then call them when we are sitting down the street from their house.:thumbup:


Under no circumstance should you confront someone at their house unless they agree to it or possibly if the work was done there. I don't care about how sour the business transaction went or how much money is owed. Forgetting your professional qualities makes you no better.

If I was confronted at my home, even if I was wrong, I would take that as a direct threat to my family or myself and I would not treat it lightly. :2guns:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Once upon a time, After living in Homestaed after Andrew, A bunch of us decided to move to Jax beach, Fla, and frame some homes. We went to work right away.We subbed to several contractors during the time I was there.
Anyway, One week one they didn't have the usual pay, the crew, a rough bunch, didn't like that too much, we couldn't get our usual supply of daily needs like pot, coke and beer.

Our fearless leader came up with a idea, our dumb selves of course followed his lead. We had a nice boiled shrimp dinner, "H" as I'll call him said"don't throw away the peelings", put them in this bucket. OK, we did and they sat in that bucket, filled with water, for a week in the hot sun. The next weekend we attacked the jobshack with that sweet smelling juice, Poured it under, on everything, including the ac unit. We had our money two days later, wonder why? Anyway, I wouldn't ever do that again, but it did happen.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

shed-n-deck said:


> Afterall, what basis does a HO have to judge a contractor from? Charm? Whit? Intelligence? Race? No matter who they choose, they will always run the risk of getting screwed, and there is no way that they could know ahead of time. Same goes for the sub.


Come on now. I can list 10 ways to figure it out. How about just one way - references? How about licenses, how about insurance, how about professional affiliations... the list goes on and on.

I will certainly not feel bad for a homeowner when one contractor makes it super easy on them by providing them with everything they need to make a determination on a silver platter and they still end up choosing a low-life. 

The typical questions you can ask them afterwards are - did you check their references? No. They didn't even give us any. How about licensing? Did you check it or did they provide you with copies? No. Insurance? No. Worker's Comp? No... How much of a deposit did they want? 50%... uh huh. Contract? No contract, or it was written on the back of a Big Mac wrapper.... Scope of work? Huh?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike, Big Macs come in a box.:w00t:


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow - I cannot believe everyone jumping on the bandwagon of the name-calling, chest thumping thug, er sub, in this thread.

Let's examine the facts as he wrote himself.

It's at first a $340.00 job, that later becomes a $450.00.

After going around the GC's back to the homeowner, she call's him in to look at some "touchups" - ie, probable cause not to pay the GC yet because the hack sub has not completed his job.

Sub takes the job and proceeds to spray paint an entire ceiling when there's not even colors picked out yet. He calls this "farked from the start" because the GC does not have colors yet - probably because the HOMEOWNER didn't have them yet either.

Let's see what more we can pick out of this disaster...

- hack sub starts work without a contract

- hack sub is starting shiite with GC employees, dragging them into an issue that is not their's to deal with

- hack sub somehow finds a way to add $110.00 to the job because it needed extra paint. Did he not look at the job at first? Does he SUCK at estimating???

- hack sub enlists other hack subs that did not do their homework to determine even the most BASIC due diligence, ie, the GC apparently is not licensed.

And it's always the GC fault.

My take on the problem: work sucks in Michigan and you have a bunch of hard up hacks begging for any little trickle of $$$$ from any job available and they underbid their work, do a crappy job of it, stall the GC from getting HIS payments, then proceed to cause problems on the jobsite with the homeowner and other subs, freaking the homeowner out and blowing the job for EVERYONE.

Way to run a business up there, doodz!


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

TigerFan said:


> Wow - I cannot believe everyone jumping on the bandwagon of the name-calling, chest thumping thug, er sub, in this thread.
> 
> Let's examine the facts as he wrote himself.
> 
> ...








:clap::clap::clap: That was pretty much my take to. Why did the GC want to meet at the police station ? Were threats already given? Something don't seem right.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

FWIW: The original post is also over a year old....


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey guys how would you go about collecting $340.00 dollars from a low life Contractor who is playing games with your money? I did a job for a company called McGovern they do kitchen and additions. The guy Terry McGovern runs the company he has a carpenter named Bob who is a good guy, I did a basement ceiling had to spray it out, all the pipes and duct work floor joists, anyways I took the job and I should have known it was going to be a F%$#ED job from the start cause Terry didn't even have a color for the ceiling anyways I painted it over 3 1/2 weeks ago and this azzhole is giving me the run around on paying me, I called him yesterday and asked him where was my check and he tells me his carpenter told him I would be going to jail if I saw Terry with my check, I told him the carpenter that his Boss Terry was an azzhole and didn't run his business very professionally with how he treats his subs, Anyways I have a couple of plans to get this weasel to pay me. I would like to meet him face to face but the little ***** told me to meet him at the police dept. I told him whatever, when should I be there, then the punk says when I'm good and ready. So what would you guys do. Catch him when he comes off a job site or coming out of his Office or stop by his house.
> I have had this problem before and my brother and I like to follow guys like this home and then call them when we are sitting down the street from their house.:thumbup:


 



Chalk it up to experience.....................Ever hear that song by The Who?

"We wont get fooled again?

_*WHERE IS THE CONTRACT????????*_
*You were working for a contract - OR*

IF the person or company will not or can not give you a down payment with draws...... so the work doesn't get ahead of the coin ....
they're looking for a quick screw!


THEY DONT QUALIFY. 

You must qualify the acehole


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> FWIW: The original post is also over a year old....


 
And is still PRICELESS!:thumbsup:


----------



## will575 (Nov 5, 2008)

Talk to the homeowner (calmly) File a complaint with whatever your state calls their contractor licensing dept. For $340 i wouldn't want to put myself in legal jeopardy.


----------

